# Inspector?



## Polaris (Aug 7, 2017)

We are in the "head scratching" stage of maybe, perhaps buying a Class C.  Having bought used cars and boats I know who to hire to inspect them before purchase. Are there similar professionals who will give an unbiased assessment of the various systems of a motorhome?


----------

